# How Do You Get Commissions?



## Mopesters (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone had any advice that comes to their mind on how to get commissions? I setup journals for my commission work, but I never seem to get any takers. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. Is there a better way to advertise than journals?

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 25, 2016)

Art has a popularity factor to it. There are people who are about average who can charge absorbent amounts of money for their work simply because everyone knows who they are. Whereas artists who don't have many followers might struggle even at lower rates.

My best advice is raffles. Begin raffles that get people to watch you. One ticket if they watch you, and a second ticket if they refer someone else to watch you. Do this once a month for about six months, and you'll see significant increases in watches. Every so often, post journals with open slots, and accompany it with an art post that showcases your prices and skill, with a link to the journal.

That will at least get you started.


----------



## xofrats (Aug 25, 2016)

Journals are only good if you already got plenty of watchers. 

I suggest that you put a link to your commission prices on all of your future submissions.
It might also be a good idea to make a commission sheet every 4-6 months and post it with all the information people would need to commission you.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2016)

xofrats said:


> Journals are only good if you already got plenty of watchers.



^^^ This. ^^^​
Erecting a "FOR SALE" sign out in the middle of nowhere (which essentially is where your journals lie) won't get you business. You need to advertise in places people actually visit! You have to DRAW (pun intended) your potential business TO you. Speaking of erections, putting them in your art will (unfortunately?) help bring attention to your gallery. Add contact info, a brief price description and plug your commissions on your own submissions and try to make friends on FA (or elsewhere) and build up a base of acquaintances and clientele. THEN people will see your journal.
...but by then they'll probably know of your work.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 26, 2016)

With so many furry artists taking commissions, you need a strong established following who appreciate your work to have a hope of succeeding. Commission sheets and putting your info out there won't make a difference until you have watchers with money who are (emotionally) invested in you as an artist.

For an artist, even advertising right in front of people's faces won't mean anything. Having worked with music, I can confirm that art don't sell like that, especially by commission. You need to establish a connection with an audience.

If you have no dignity, you can always pander to esoteric fetishes and the like. I've seen genuinely mediocre artists getting hundreds of dollars every month on Patreon because they connected with a niche audience. I'm supporting some of em too. God bless em.


----------



## Mopesters (Aug 27, 2016)

I had never heard of raffles until now. I've never been big on the commission scene as I've always just draw my own stuff. But thanks all for the food for thought. Hopefully this advice will put me in the right direction! Thank you!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

I have my own website for my commission "business", a facebook page for it, as well as advertising in my signature in forums. Even my regular customers, being the angels they are, recommending me to their buds draws customers in. 

Oh! I also have a deviantART and had a SoFurry account where it all started (I say "had", because I'm getting rid of SF soon... the site just isn't stable and I don't trust keeping my work there).

My customers share a LOT with me... one of them left their previous commissioner because their prices were ridiculous. They charged per word and would purposely milk that out.

My pricing is very... unusual for the commissioning community. I don't charge per word or per letter or per period or whatever the kids are into. I charge solely for my time, and the reader will always get a lengthy read if I can help it. I guess being reasonable and offering that flexibility helps a writer's reputation. I figure if I'm going to write for people on digital paper with digital ink... it might as well not cost a paw and a tail. It's not like I'm typing on diamonds.

... I get off topic SO fast...

_Before anyone tells me how I'm getting "ripped off" by not charging per word:  I charge a static price for a reason. I'm a writer. I write simply to write. It's what I love. I'm not offering my talents for free, but I'm also not a money-hungry person. Money's not easy to obtain and I understand that... so I'm not going to take advantage of people who just want something fun to read._


----------



## Dullaheart (Aug 30, 2016)

Whore yourself out and draw ponies and pokemon in compromising situations. It worked for Slugbox and a lot of other people.
Also draw tons of fetish art.
Doesn't matter how much you charge, people will pay.


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Sep 4, 2016)

One of the best way to get commissions is to apply to job offer posts.
It works for me somewhat.


----------

